# Обучение на мануального терапевта в Москве



## Татьяна200 (26 Дек 2011)

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги. Я невролог.
Подскажите, где лучше пройти первичное обучение в Москве на мануального терапевта. 
Центров много. Буду признательна за Ваши рекомендации.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Дек 2011)

Я, думаю, в РМАПО.


----------

